# Best of Both Worlds



## morca (Aug 26, 2011)

Hello

This is my 5,1 movie,and 2.1 music system.
It is a HT whit DIY sub,s from JL.

Receiver: Marantz 5006
Speakers: 4 x Onix Ref mk2 whit the center of the same serie,s.
2 x denon POA 6600 for the front onix speakers for stereo.
2 x Midwoofer to support the Onix front,s /140 watt Class D powered.
Mediabox: Dune D1
Subwoofers DIY:
1:
2 x JL audio 13W3V3-4 each in a 40 liter closed box on a Inuke 3000 dsp http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/sealed-subwoofer-build-projects/66159-jl-audio-13w3v3-4-40-liter-closed-box-best-one-world.html
2:
1 x JL audio 13W3V3-4 in a 4th Order Bandpass on a Hypex DS4 plate.http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/ported-subwoofer-build-projects/66158-jl-audio-13w3v3-4-4th-order-bandpass-best-one-world.html
DSP: 1124P Berhinger.
HTPC>EMU0404>DAC.

New picture will be added soon.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Looking forward to the pics mate!


----------



## morca (Aug 26, 2011)

Livingroom Set:

Marantz 5006
2 x JLaudio DIY 40 liter closed/Inuke 3000 DSP http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/sealed-subwoofer-build-projects/66159-jl-audio-13w3v3-4-40-liter-closed-box-best-one-world.html
Dune D1
4 x Jamo BX200 from the attic 
TV is replaced for a bigger one,nothing fancy.

The sub,s are now both placed in the left corner.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

morca said:


> Livingroom Set:
> 
> Marantz 5006
> 2 x JLaudio DIY 40 liter closed/Inuke 3000 DSP http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/sealed-subwoofer-build-projects/66159-jl-audio-13w3v3-4-40-liter-closed-box-best-one-world.html
> ...


Nice setup mate!


----------



## morca (Aug 26, 2011)

Thank,s ,the speakers are a little old,but play ok for a living.
If i had the buget i would upgrade the 5 main,s whit more SQ.

Butt for relaxing whit music i can take the HT,the onix speakers are much better for that.
The 4 Jamo,s are really powerspeakers,from my younger year,s 

Il borow a good camera soon, and add some pic,s the HT .


----------

